# Dtg fulfillment services recommendations



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

I am looking for recommendations for a reputable company that can do dtg for t shirts. 

I read somewhere about 1 hour tees but they had no prices listed for shipping. 
It will be printed on white or gray shirts. I will need 30 to 50 shirts a month. I checked a few places local and they wanted 12 to $15 a shirt which seems high to me. Turnaround time isn't real important. A week or two is fine. 

What I am looking for:
Quality, reasonable price and good customer service. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Are they online orders you are fulfilling? Need any automatic order processing? Do you care what shirt types?


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

Currently I am only doing local orders as I have no website yet. When I receive about 25 or 30 orders then I have the shirts made. I am not real picky about shirts as long as they don't fall apart after a few washes.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

$12-$15 seems like a retail price, not a wholesale price.

Most of the fulfillment we do for white ink + color ink on black cotton runs in the $8-$10 range, but a lot depends on how big of a jerk the customer is on the quoting end of things.

Just be aware: if you act like a retail customer, we are all going to bill you like a retail customer.


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

Good to know. I try to be as patient and polite as I can. I have worked in customer service for over 15 years. I know how it is is on the receiving end and they have orders to fulfill also. 
My other thought was maybe my orders were so small they quoted high to scare me off.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

That's very possible.

When I do fulfillment, I sent the quote requester a web page that has 15 bold-faced large-font sentences on it about what my demands are if they want wholesale pricing. If people can't agree to all 15 items, they are considered retail customers. They can agree to 14 of the 15 and still be a retail customer.

I'll have to post my 15 requirements so you all can laugh at them. They're pretty aggressive, ha.


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

You are running a business and if people can't follow directions then they deserve to be charged extra. 
Especially with the long list of must haves you give them. After all you want a happy customer and they want your services. If you didn't have the list it would be costing you more time and money.


----------



## BrillEnterprises (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey we might be interested....


----------



## itsajeepshirt (Jan 5, 2015)

drcigg said:


> Good to know. I try to be as patient and polite as I can. I have worked in customer service for over 15 years. I know how it is is on the receiving end and they have orders to fulfill also.
> My other thought was maybe my orders were so small they quoted high to scare me off.


We might be interested... care to share your list of 15 things? Feel free to PM too.


----------



## BrillEnterprises (Jun 26, 2014)

We would love to chat with you on this. we own a dtg business out of the home and could offer you fair price [email protected]


----------



## BrillEnterprises (Jun 26, 2014)

We are interested in doing fulfillment service.....does anyone know any connections?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Before going in with any DTG printing fulfillment company make sure to check out their quality. Their are a lot of people disappointed in the quality their customer's are getting.


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

BrillEnterprises said:


> We would love to chat with you on this. we own a dtg business out of the home and could offer you fair price [email protected]




What is you website address?


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Where are you located, I can try and find someone for you.


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

BandPrints said:


> Before going in with any DTG printing fulfillment company make sure to check out their quality. Their are a lot of people disappointed in the quality their customer's are getting.



How can I get a sample of your work?


----------



## JOTHIM (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,
We Offer Tshirt Drop-Shipping service from India with Screen Printing, DTG Printing and Embroidery.We could fulfill your monthly Order requirement for as low as USd 5 to 7/item including international Shipping. We ship to over 236 Countries Worldwide. All of your order can be Automated with simple Ordering panels. [email protected]


----------



## BrillEnterprises (Jun 26, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## JOTHIM (Feb 20, 2008)

You can contact me at [email protected]
We are vertically integrated Tshirt drop shipping company from Fabric Making, Sewing, Printing (DTG + Screen) and Drop Shipping. Our prices and quality is very competitive as we are direct manufacturers.


----------



## goodhairtees (Oct 9, 2014)

Hodgie said:


> How can I get a sample of your work?


If you want a fair idea of what a DTG printer can do for you, then order a shirt and find out. Last year, I had five shirts printed by four DTG printers and while three were great (and pricey), two did not print retail quality shirts. And in one case, the customer service was downright awful. So beware. A crappy t-shirt is a money losing product so don't go on price alone. Do your due diligence and paid attention to any company reviews. Cheers.


----------

